# Long bikepacking routes in Gifford Pinchot?



## charley289 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got back from a backpack trip around Mt St Helens on the Loowit Trail. While doing some research on the Gifford Pinchot National Forest and other long backpacking trips in the area, I found out about Juniper Ridge and the Boundary Trail. Turns out they're open to mountain bikes and motorcycles.

I'm interested not just because I like to ride trails, but specifically because these are long and wild. I'd like to go bikepacking, and I'd love to be on trails. One could make a 70 mile loop, with about 30 miles of singletrack (or a 60 mile out-and-back). There's also a 10 mile trail called Langille Ridge that's in the same area, and could be worked into a trip with these two.

Thing is, I'm an intermediate rider (Bend area riding is perfect for me, but I live in Portland). Does anyone know anything about the difficulty of these trails? Does the fact that they are open to motorcycles mean that they are wide and easy (maybe boring), or that they are rutted out and very difficult?
Any trail beta or even new suggestions to look into would be highly appreciated!
Thanks,
Charley

Here's the Juniper Ridge Trail:
http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/trails/locations/cvd-0261-juniper-ridge.shtml

Here's the Boundary Trail (open east of Norway Pass):
http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/trails/locations/cvd-0001-boundary.shtml

Langille Ridge Trail:
http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/trails/locations/cvd-0259-langille-ridge.shtml

Here's a 16.7 miles trail called the Valley Trail:
http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/trails/locations/cvd-0270-valley.shtml


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

This goes way back but I rode a section of Boundary like back in 97 or so. From what I recall it was a mix of good trail, though dusty, in the flatter sections to rutted out grooves on the steeper pitches. When I say rutted I mean like bottom bracket deep ruts. 

On a different note, I have a question. How was the crossing at the South Fork Toutle river on your recent Loowit trail backpack? Last time I was up there a couple years ago that had washed out into a huge canyon with crazy steep and loose sides.


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Charley,

The trails that you have listed are dynamic,beautiful,fullfilling,but very demanding.The climbing is ardous,rutted,dusty and at times difficult to push a loaded bike up.That being noted ...I believe that they are worth the effort.The climbs are just plain grinding compared to the SSpd-able climbs of Bend.I highly encourage a "early" summer excursion due to the dust.The wonderful thing about motorcycle trails is that you do not have to wait for the trees to be cleared in the early season.Those guys typically have a lead rider who is sportin' a chain saw on his cycle.I love this area and I usually have a hard time convincing "anyone " to journey up to the Randall and Packwood districts.Tongue Mt. and Hamilton are about as challenging and FUN as any trail that I have experienced.

Cheers!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Vancbiker said:


> This goes way back but I rode a section of Boundary like back in 97 or so. From what I recall it was a mix of good trail, though dusty, in the flatter sections to rutted out grooves on the steeper pitches. When I say rutted I mean like bottom bracket deep ruts.


That's generally what you'll find, the hills will suck due to ruts but anywhere flat-ish should be OK.


----------



## charley289 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the beta, folks. I'd love to do these, but I might wait until next spring. And plan to hike-a-bike a good bit. 

Vancbiker- I had read about the river ford, and found that actually it's not too big a deal (at least at about 10 in the morning, at this time of year). The real difficulty is scrambling down into the washed out mudflow. It's pretty steep, sort of exposed, and VERY unstable. I can deal with steep and exposed, but the instability is awful. At this point, I'd say the Loowit Trail is class 3 or 4. Depending on the year. Looks like the trail gets washed out again every year.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

> Does the fact that they are open to motorcycles mean that they are wide and easy (maybe boring), or that they are rutted out and very difficult?


Never been there but seen lots of ride reports (motorcycle) from my friends. It looks like some of the gnarliest riding around for a motorcycle. Can't imagine pedaling it. Super narrow where you hug one side of the hill slip and your falling to your death. Its some of the only true Single track left for motorcycles (friggin quads are not allowed so its still singletrack). I would imagine its near impossible on a bike for some of the stuff I have seen. steep/rutty.

Try youtubing for some helmet cam videos of it, motorcycle or otherwise.


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Never been there but seen lots of ride reports (motorcycle) from my friends. It looks like some of the gnarliest riding around for a motorcycle. Can't imagine pedaling it. Super narrow where you hug one side of the hill slip and your falling to your death. Its some of the only true Single track left for motorcycles (friggin quads are not allowed so its still singletrack). I would imagine its near impossible on a bike for some of the stuff I have seen. steep/rutty.
> 
> Try youtubing for some helmet cam videos of it, motorcycle or otherwise.


Oh,it's quite rideable on a mtb.Even more fun to drop a moto on the descent.Certainly not on the climbs though.If you moto(ktm I am sure you do)I highly advise adventuring up north.Really good stuff Hamilton (Butte/Mt. cannot remember)is as amazing as a descent can be.So much trail up there.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

poppa#1 said:


> Oh,it's quite rideable on a mtb.Even more fun to drop a moto on the descent.Certainly not on the climbs though.If you moto(ktm I am sure you do)I highly advise adventuring up north.Really good stuff Hamilton (Butte/Mt. cannot remember)is as amazing as a descent can be.So much trail up there.


Cool yea its on my list! seeing all the pictures and videos makes me jealous! Everything around here (Bend) is like a freeway.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

poppa#1 said:


> I highly advise adventuring up north.Really good stuff Hamilton (Butte/Mt. cannot remember)is as amazing as a descent can be.So much trail up there.


The previously mentioned Tongue Mt. is really good. Bishop Ridge is a smoking descent too.


----------



## charley289 (Dec 29, 2009)

I was looking at some videos (the ones by bluemountaindan) and they're awesome! They're not labeled with a location, and I wish they were- they look super rideable. Blue Lake area, maybe? Worth an exploration trip, I think.


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

Charley,
I just got back from just such an adventure. I have done a number of bikepacking trips, but this one really took it up a notch. 

It was basically an 80-mile loop that included Ape Canyon/Plains of Abraham out to Windy Ridge, then a few miles of pavement to the Boundary Trail at Norway Pass TH. From there it was about 18 miles to Craggy Peak along some of the steepest gnarliest terrain I've ever taken a bike. From Craggy Peak there is about a ten mile descent down what at times I would describe as a bobsled run with stair steps, lots of them. The run finishes on Wright Meadow Trail above Middle Falls on Lewis River, leaving most of that trail and a few miles of pavement to finish the loop.

Yes the Boundary Trail is open to motorcycles and yes it adds an element of challenge, but I think the remote and extreme nature of taking a moto up in there really keeps the Bud crowd out. I am perfectly fine with their access, as a matter of fact it is probably because of them that this trail is even kept clear.

One of the things about this kind of bike touring is that you don't want much on your bike. Instead I carried almost everything I needed in a pack. I went as light as I could, but it still sucks. No tent meant I woke up Wednesday morning pretty wet from a heavy dew. Think of your average backpacking trip, then cut out every possible thing. It turns out you can wear the same tights 3 days in a row 

I literally just got back home a few hours ago. I'll post up a ride report with some pics of the full moon on the Plains of Abraham as soon as I regroup and upload.

PM me if you want more info about the route.


----------



## charley289 (Dec 29, 2009)

Snake Muesl said:


> I literally just got back home a few hours ago. I'll post up a ride report with some pics of the full moon on the Plains of Abraham as soon as I regroup and upload.


I've got some pics myself- it was pretty lunar just seeing it all. A great place to camp. And I backpack ultralight style- tarp and alcohol stove and DriDucks and a 4 oz Whisperlite pack and all that. So the backpack isn't too heavy. I called and emailed Jeff at Carousel Design Works to get some bike bags three times. Each time he forgot to send me an invoice, so. . . no bike bags yet.

And I agree that there's room enough in the forests (especially one this big) to have motorcycles. Let's all share, right?

I'm going nuts looking at the Gifford website- they're listing a _crapload_ of trails open to bikes. Even some that I had no clue were open, like the Ptarmigan Trail (that's the Monitor Ridge approach trail) and much of the Loowit trail, just not the parts in the blast zone. You could ride up the Ptarmigan, then take a right on Loowit, do a 1000 foot decent to the lava traverse, then hikeabike to June Lake, and ride out down there. Or take a left, somehow get your bike over the massive washouts (that'd probably be impossible), and then ride down to the Toutle Trail, connect to the Butte Camp Trail and go back up to Loowit. I mean, much of it barely walkable, but parts of it would be fun to ride, and that's what a bikepacking trip is like.

When I look at the Giff, then think about the relative trail access in Mt Hood, it's kind of annoying. But, these miles of trails are only an hour or so farther, so it's not too bad.


----------



## pdccx (Dec 11, 2007)

If you really want to go big, take Snake's route, then ride up to Old Man Pass from the end of Lewis River. Cut over on Trail 154 (rustic, a little overgrown but fun), a couple miles of gravel to Paradise Hills trail (awesome trail), a couple more miles of road to the top of Souxson. Then you could (in theory) ride gravel over to the Mitchell Peak Trail in the yacolt state forest up to Swift Reservoir then have the grunt up the road back to Plains of Abraham. That would be huge.

There is indeed some amazing potential in the Giff. You may want to scout a lot of these first. Many are not quite ready for riding, haven't been cleared in a long time or are the old school straight up with ridiculous steep switchbacks. Not always fun riding, but fun exploring.

Has anyone tried the Mitchel Peak trail lately? 
http://www.dnr.wa.gov/Publications/eng_rms_mitch_06_full.pdf
I rode the first 3 or 4 miles a few years back and it was rough. Great potential but lots of on and off for stream crossings. There was a bunch of flagging for bridges to be built, but haven't been back or looked into it lately.


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't know about Mitchell,but Huffman is an absolute mess...FYI.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree, looking at a map the Gifford Pinchot has some impressive mileage open to bikes. Every year I find something new to explore. 

I also really enjoy the trails that are open to motos, adds a different perspective to the ride that you generally don't get from hiking/bike trails. Plus, some of the trails in the Dark Divide that I have explored that are not open to motos can be lacking in the maintenance area.


----------



## Jam esp (Jul 26, 2006)

Re: Moto trails in the GP. 
We rode the Middle Trail (Service Rd #26) yesterday. Went from the Handshake fields to where Service Rd #35 starts. Dusty fun, but big fun. Those trails are meant to be ridden fast! We didn't see a single motorcycle. 

Re: Bikepacking
I've done several off-road/ gravel road tours. After a few I decided that I'd rather just day ride or backpack by foot, both of which I still do often. I can't comfortably carry enough gear on a bike to be comfortable camping. 

Re: Huffman Peak. 
Damn. Sorry to hear that. Huffman's an epic ride when it's in good shape.


----------



## Snake Muesl (Apr 17, 2005)

Jam esp said:


> Re: Bikepacking
> I've done several off-road/ gravel road tours. After a few I decided that I'd rather just day ride or backpack by foot, both of which I still do often. I can't comfortably carry enough gear on a bike to be comfortable camping.


Yeah, well that's the crux of the biscuit;


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have trouble toting the beer all day without breaking it.Get's shaken up on the descents too.Right place /right company,it is always worth a broken/shaken beer.

-Cheers! BTW...would someone go and clear Huffman,please.


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

poppa#1 said:


> BTW...would someone go and clear Huffman,please.


Maybe you could make it happen?


----------

